# Tolkien's birthday!



## Ingwë (Jan 4, 2006)

John Ronald Reuel Tolkien was born 114 years ago! He was born on January 3, 1892! It is still Jan 3 in some countries, I hope  

*Happy* (belated)* birthday, J R R Tolkien!*


----------



## Wolfshead (Jan 4, 2006)

Hmm... seems to happen every year


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 4, 2006)

Wolfshead said:


> Hmm... seems to happen every year



Birthdays are funny like that.

Hurrah, Happy Birthday old fellow!


----------



## Ingwë (Jan 5, 2006)

Wolfshead said:


> Hmm... seems to happen every year


Not certainly 
Thread 'Happy Birthday,J.R.R Tolkien! ' started by Melian...
Thread 'J.R.R. Tolkien : Eleventy-one Today! ' started by David Pence.
They didn't forget Tolkien's birthday. Well, we didn't forget it, too. But we delayed


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh!  Oh dear! *runs into the room with her arms full of flowers and a box of the best pipe weed that can be found* I truly am sorry for missing such a date.  Please except my apologies Master Tolkien, and thanks for everything!


----------



## Ermundo (Jun 9, 2006)

AraCelebEarwen said:


> Oh!  Oh dear! *runs into the room with her arms full of flowers and a box of the best pipe weed that can be found* I truly am sorry for missing such a date.  Please except my apologies Master Tolkien, and thanks for everything!


................Woa.......................

.......Uhhh.. Anyway, Happy..... Birthday?


----------



## childoferu (Aug 7, 2009)

Ermundo said:


> ................Woa.......................
> 
> .......Uhhh.. Anyway, Happy..... Birthday?


 
Tolkien's her Frodo, no biggie


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 3, 2013)

*Tolkien's twelvety-first birthday!*

The official Tolkien Society twelvety-first birthday toast is at 9pm today, 3rd January 2013.

http://www.tolkiensociety.org/toast/2013/


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Tolkien's twelvety-first birthday!*



Eledhwen said:


> The official Tolkien Society twelvety-first birthday toast is at 9pm today, 3rd January 2013.
> 
> http://www.tolkiensociety.org/toast/2013/



A toast, eh? Well _that_ I can do! Cheers with all @9pm! :*cool:


----------



## Andreth (Jan 3, 2013)

Happy Birthday to the Professor then! ( here in Italy is the 3th still  )


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes a very happy birthday to J.R.R. Tolkien!


----------



## Valandil (Jan 3, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Professor Tolkien!


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 4, 2013)

*Couldn't leave it there.*

I couldn't leave it at one little toast. I owed my daughter a lunch at The Green Dragon. She had today off work so it was an excellent opportunity to have ourselves a Tolkien birthday lunch which, being ham, eggs, chips(fries) and peas with a pot of tea; was more of a second breakfast.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 2, 2014)

*J. R. R. Tolkien Birthday Toast!*





Text reads: On the 3rd January 1892 JRR Tolkien was born in Bloemfontein, South Africa. To celebrate this event, on this day each year Tolkien fans around the world were invited to raise a glass and toast the birthday of this much loved author 21:00 (9 pm) your local time.
The toast is "The Professor".
*For those unfamiliar with British toast-drinking ceremonies:*
To make the Birthday Toast, you stand, raise a glass of your choice of drink (not necessarily alcoholic), and say the words 'The Professor' before taking a sip (or swig, if that's more appropriate for your drink). Sit and enjoy the rest of your drink
from www.tolkiensociety.co.uk

PS: for those who are curious, the photo is of a pint of Old Rosie cloudy cider, in the garden of The Quarryman's Arms, Box, Corsham, Wiltshire, England, on a pub garden bench.


----------



## Aldanil (Jan 3, 2014)

*With a foamy tall glass of cold Strongbow:*

Here's to our own dear
old don, John Ronald!


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 3, 2014)

I stand and raise my glass, "The Professor."


----------

